# Picture of CON competing



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if my eyes are not deceiving me i believe this is CON right bang in the middle

the boy better rep me for finding this when he gets home and sorted :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ohh and he looks dam bloody good.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking WICKED .. but he looks different .. lol i think is the tan and hair style ..

thanks hilly .. i was wondering when this pic will pop round


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

The guy is a tank


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u sure thats him??


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

he does look different...but that looks like his back haha looking great!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

That's defo him:thumb: Can see his superman tat a little when you zoom in. Looks fcking awesome.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i dunno db but looks alot like him if it aint and it is the heavy weight class and i no he couldnt make light heavy


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

DB said:


> u sure thats him??


Think it is him with a haircut?

Looks like his tattoos on left shoulder and right fore arm.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

EDIT: Bastard beat me to it! ^^


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't wait for his back stage picture's, these picture's don't do him justice!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Few more


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

WRT said:


> EDIT: Bastard beat me to it! ^^


Jean Claude Van Damme I'm good


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Def him, can tell by the miserable looking face pmsl.

Looks damn good, thickness of lats is crazy!!

Bit of catching up to do on legs but looks really good overall imo.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

best up there as well IMO little bit to come off his glutes but im sure he will sort this for next show


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

best back by far imo!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome back, best by a long shot on that stage.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

He's looking great :thumbup1:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I think were all biased as we all fancy him, HOWEVER, best there IMO.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

colt24 said:


> best back by far imo!!


X2


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

rear double bi's.... lights out!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Certainly does not look out of place! Amazing to think its only his second show.

The old boy on the left is in good shape for his age too.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

looks like he's kicking ass in that lineup...nasty back too


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'd have:

1st: Con

2nd: Guy on right

3rd: Old dude

4th: 2nd from left

5th: 2nd from right


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

His back is class!!!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Davo said:


> rear double bi's.... lights out!


x2 That back just blows the competition out of the water. Fvcking ace.

Dry as anything too.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> rear double bi's.... lights out!


Agree on that crazy detail!

Still not sure if its him tho haha :S


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone con,your hard work really shows mate!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Con has by far the most pleasing shape too.......nice symmetry to his physique. Back DB is just great and the best up there. :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

there is a good photo of him in comp on his facebook book page. he looks awsome!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

his back is awesome when compared to the others


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

WRT said:


> I'd have:
> 
> 1st: Con
> 
> ...


 how accurate when they change in some pics :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Best back, delts and arms for certain... conditioning great also, and biased or not I'd put him first based on those pics.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Looks wicked!!!

I take it he placed first ??


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

looking awsome

fair play to con he's looking brill


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big old guy on the left is a super if i remember right


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes the huge guy is a super only super in the show so they put him in with us.

Thanks for comments guys in hotel room now feeling like death.

Weighed in at 215lb.

Had some real ass hole comments back stage regarding my obvious drug abuse but that's a different story haha.

Legs became very watery over last day which is pity but overall i am happy and i have had some VERY nice compliments from a few pro's here which is cool.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking sweet boss, aslong as you're pleased with how it all went mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Done yourself proud Con.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking great mate. btw whats a super?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes the huge guy is a super only super in the show so they put him in with us.
> 
> Thanks for comments guys in hotel room now feeling like death.
> 
> ...


Didnt realise you were doing a natty show mate:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That really pi55es me off, a mate of mine had comments from people last year about how he only beat someone because he used certain things when it was a non tested show:cursing:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> looking great mate. btw whats a super?


Over 225lb mate my class is heavy which is 198-225lb.

Evening show still to come legs are getting into shape again but fvck its not easy going:cursing:

The old guy is awesome he first competed age 15 and now is 50!

P.S. Bout that not looking like me, i shaved cut my hair and put highlites in to fit in with all the other vein boys ;-)


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking ****in awesome Con.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome stuff con...in with a good lineup too...back is immense on all shots... loving the cheesy grin too haha!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i thought super meant he was like super old like 70+ or something lmfao.

anyway be interesting to see the final results


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Really thanks for this thread guys means a lot.....not loving life for the next few hours!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

CON look at the old guy looking at you thinking FOOK i got no chance.. looking good mate .


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> P.S. Bout that not looking like me, i shaved cut my hair and put highlites in to fit in with all the other vein boys ;-)


NEGGED.... :lol: :lol:.......................

Great pics.... :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Reps to you Con, weldone mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks.....i do try to put my "advices" that i lay on some of you on here in practice. :lol:

If any one wants to chat to me for the next 3.5 hours please by all means i am doing nothing but counting down seconds until i can drink:cursing:

Best part is i am the shortest in the bunch AS PER FCKING USUAL lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great shots from the rear, legs are the main weakness.

Looks like a well run show though, great backdrop.

What are you up to at the moment?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Great shots from the rear, legs are the main weakness.
> 
> Looks like a well run show though, great backdrop.
> 
> What are you up to at the moment?


Don't like you Chris so just not gonna reply to that with any thing constructive


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Now thats not very nice is it Con!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Don't like you Chris so just not gonna reply to that with any thing constructive


lmao no sugar coating :lol:

Pretty much as everyone has said Con, looking real good - fuk the backstage comments. Enjoy the final parts dude.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Now thats not very nice is it Con!


Nope but you know this


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

His back blows the other guys away.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Looking fantastic mate! ATB for the evening show.

GO CON!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ooooh, can't wait to find out the results!  :L

I have butterflies, I love shows! Can't wait til next week til we are watching the Nabba Scotland!  Woooo! :thumb:

Oh, and good luck! :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good luck con.should be fine in that lineup:thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

As we all know pics can be deceiving, but going off what we can see Con is deffo the winner, but we are not the judges, and we all know what they have done to people in the past, good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> Had some real ass hole comments back stage regarding my obvious drug abuse but that's a different story haha.


I dont get this at all.

They all look like they use gear.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I dont get this at all.
> 
> They all look like they use gear.


They do but when you weigh more and are shorter it means you use "super gear" 53 male athletes and only 5 including me were over 198lb...........

I was very happy when a top American AM who is shredded and works for rxmuscle came up to me at weighin and said he thinks i look very good. Honestly i felt so depressed i had thoughts of packing it in prior weighin last night as my legs became so smooth....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> They do but when you weigh more and are shorter it means you use "super gear" 53 male athletes and only 5 including me were over 198lb...........
> 
> I was very happy when a top American AM who is shredded and works for rxmuscle came up to me at weighin and said he thinks i look very good. Honestly i felt so depressed i had thoughts of packing it in prior weighin last night as my legs became so smooth....


Hard luck there mate, I can't imagine how tough it must be mentally. I can't even diet for more than 5 weeks without jacking it in lol, so to diet all the way down with no coach or trainer (I think) must be a whole new world of mental torture.

Hope your legs come through mate, FWIW I thought you looked the best in the class - genuinely wouldn't say that if you didn't  . Yes they are a bit watery and there's things you could improve on but it's a big learning curve and you've got another chance to nail it even more in a few weeks yes?

Could potentially be a class win for you bro which would be fantastic


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Hard luck there mate, I can't imagine how tough it must be mentally. I can't even diet for more than 5 weeks without jacking it in lol, so to diet all the way down with no coach or trainer (I think) must be a whole new world of mental torture.
> 
> Hope your legs come through mate, FWIW I thought you looked the best in the class - genuinely wouldn't say that if you didn't  . Yes they are a bit watery and there's things you could improve on but it's a big learning curve and you've got another chance to nail it even more in a few weeks yes?
> 
> Could potentially be a class win for you bro which would be fantastic


I hope the saying "shows are won from the back" is true lets just say that mate:beer:


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good pics , as already said back and arms look immense !! Insparational


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would have explained to them you own the world record for your age in the dead lift.

Funny how a guy on gear makes any refrence to drug use......


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I would have explained to them you own the world record for your age in the dead lift.
> 
> Funny how a guy on gear makes any refrence to drug use......


I had one guy trying to pysch me out with comments about me looking small also which was weird as he was much smaller and not in my class.

Some really rude comments as well as some really great ones can't all be good :beer:

Also i had the super go "oh let me wipe down your back don't worry i am not in your class" turns out his mate was though and he removed all the shiny stuff which wasted a few of my minutes haha its a funny sport!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

sounds like they've all been watching too much pumping iron lol

you should of told them superman has arrived and its game over!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> *I had one guy trying to pysch me out with comments about me looking small* also which was weird as he was much smaller and not in my class.


What a fvcking cock, should be DQ'd for stuff like that IMO, just jealousy:beer:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I had one guy trying to pysch me out with comments about me looking small also which was weird as he was much smaller and not in my class.
> 
> Some really rude comments as well as some really great ones can't all be good :beer:


 Pysch you out what a laugh... have a little chat outside afterwards:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

daniel.m said:


> sounds like they've all been watching too much pumping iron lol
> 
> you should of told them superman has arrived and its game over!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I think the only thing i said backstage was "oh sorry" when i stood in front of a guy who was supposed to go on first....not much one for talking:lol:

Yeah WRT the guy was a cock it just amazed me that he would act like this. Not same class nothing....?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Looking really thick there mate...excellent !!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

pea head said:


> Looking really thick there mate...excellent !!!!


BOOM big compliment from you mate know you don't BS it:thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I had one guy trying to pysch me out with comments about me looking small also which was weird as he was much smaller and not in my class.
> 
> Some really rude comments as well as some really great ones can't all be good :beer:
> 
> Also i had the super go "oh let me wipe down your back don't worry i am not in your class" turns out his mate was though and he removed all the shiny stuff which wasted a few of my minutes haha its a funny sport!


A guy wiped off your tan? WTF what a dick!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> A guy wiped off your tan? WTF what a dick!


Just on my back he said "its running so let me get it for you don't worry i am not in your class" then after he was chatting with the guy who was in my class turns out they are good mates. Matters not his mate forgot to shave his back so shame on him:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> BOOM big compliment from you mate know you don't BS it:thumbup1:


 :thumbup1: ...As my rep as just said :beer:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah the haircut threw me bro lol! looking ace we all know that your back is immense, but i cant get over the crazy detail you've achieved...truly inspiring bro.

All the best for next few hours, and remember you've said that your not guna nail 15,000+ calories straight away, ease yourself back into the world of food you nearly died last year ffs lol! easier said then done tho i'm guessing from what youve been through over the last weeks.

Smash it brother


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

DEJ said:


> yeah the haircut threw me bro lol! looking ace we all know that your back is immense, but i cant get over the crazy detail you've achieved...truly inspiring bro.
> 
> All the best for next few hours, and remember you've said that your not guna nail 15,000+ calories straight away, ease yourself back into the world of food you nearly died last year ffs lol! easier said then done tho i'm guessing from what youve been through over the last weeks.
> 
> Smash it brother


Don't worry this is just a warm up show mate....the hardest biggest show for the warm up


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I bet with the waiting and anticipation that new post button is doing overtime with you lol.

Looking top notch mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

he smashed the room up with his back


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just looked at the pics there mate,imo its yours all day long mate:thumbup1:

Cant fkn believe the cockend comments and guy wiping tan off you,christ over here in Scotland if that happened backstage people would be heading to A&E instead of to the stage :lol: generally,in fact in all my shows its been super friendly backstage and a real feeling of brothership 

Fuk them mate,their just jealous at the inevitable ass whooping your about hand out at the evening show


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> I'd have:
> 
> 1st: Con
> 
> ...


I'd put the same order apart from I'd switch the last two round.

Looking great Con, you've smashed them with that back of yours!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking very good, Con.

Yes, the legs are a tad smooth, but sh1t happens mate. You'll nail them for the next show (s).

As for the cocks backstage, you did well not to end them, IMO.

I guess the saying ''Say nothing and keep saying it'' is really true when it comes to getting your own back on people who have p1ssed you off.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con, looking the best Ive ever seen mate, from head to toe, you really are.

Ignore the negative comments, sounds like some are a) jealous B) worried about the competition.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just on my back he said "its running so let me get it for you don't worry i am not in your class" then after he was chatting with the guy who was in my class turns out they are good mates. Matters not his mate forgot to shave his back so shame on him:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


someone did the same to Kevin Levrone in his 1st Mr Olympia:cursing:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

good job mate and as everyone has said already you're owning everyone with the back

tbh the guy trying to screw you over is a good sign because he and his friend must be threatened by you


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

best shape out of the line up, best back by far!!! legs could be bit sharper but you know this, overall have you in 1st


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't believe all the bitching and underhand tactics out the back, you'd think there would be the highest amount of respect for each other.

As said by everyone else, the best back on stage by far.

Good luck


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

looking good con, in my experiance in this game anyone who says anything negative about you are normaly jealous as they know you look better than them so **** them gjdm, enjoy the win


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

awsome m8 we only needed a back shot to know it was you


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

go get em tiger x


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Kezz said:


> go get em tiger x


Just leaving the room now hun x


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fairplay to you Con, I may have missed it but do you know where you placed?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't believe it's so corrupt! Serious lack os respect going o .

Great photos though. Well done and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking awesome there bro really...One thing i cant understand from all your post on here though Con people giving you abit of **** and you not sooting them down haha as we know you normaly would just tell it like it is lol..Must be he comp diet mate......GOOD LUCK THOUGH MATE HOPE ALL GOES WELL......LOOK AWESOME :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

You hard work has paid off mate

You look awsome.

Would love to look like that, but i've got age and injury against me.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Won the heavies, the middle won overall.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The negative comments and underhand tan removal are childish reactions to being afeart of you.

I love how they think you must be on "supergear"...Got nowt to do with your training, dedication, a diet that would actually kill me and your champion PL past at all then.  Morons.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Won the heavies, the middle won overall.


 :rockon: :thumb:

Need to spread the love before I can rep you again. Hope you're enjoying rehydration at this very moment! :bounce:

1 down

1 win

2 more comps to *win* :thumb:

If you're placing like this now I can't wait to see how you'll place in the others


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats con, you deserved it buddy. That back is a gawddamn WEAPON!


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done Con...top man...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Great result. Well done.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Have now decided to call it a day with competing for a while tbh any regional show would be a step down from the Europa so i will end on a nice fat high


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done, you've earned your carbs.............


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done m8 much deserved :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats mate well deserved !!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great result :thumb:

Congratulations:thumbup1:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

chuffed to bits for you Con - well deserved , hope the neg comments and underhand tactics haven't contributed to your decision not to do the other shows, bunch of jealous w&nkers!!

Well done again mate.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

A massive well done con I told ya you would take some beating fella. You have a great outlook on life mate and you will acheive many great things in your life. Man you must be soooo happy and I'm happy for ya. I found my legs came out the best after a dirty big pizza lol


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

As much as i think you are a bit of a moaning bitch on here... you do look awesome.

Congratulations.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

dont think ive ever commented on you before mate, but you looked awesome and congrats on the placing!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

nice one bro, well done


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

the bad comments from them were just jelousy mate

well done looking good

defenatly a winner


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Was there ever a doubt..?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

well done your fockin guido!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

well done! no one could touch you from the back! :beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fantastic mate,shame your hanging up the trunks again (it wont last :lol: ) top result mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> fantastic mate,shame your hanging up the trunks again (it wont last :lol: ) top result mate


Just for now mate just for now

I actually haven't slept now in just over 2 days so pretty shattered about to drive for home now thankfully i don't need to drive.

Any ways thanks for the compliments and stuff but it's over now so back to the regular schedule:beer:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

well done mate :thumb:

have some reps


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Congrats Con!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

well done Con, you can see you put in the work and definatly deserved the result, very impressive mate:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Well deserved...


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

well done m8!!!! u pigging out now?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats man! Well deserved, you looked amazing


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Impressive winning as a heavyweight.

Bet it shut up the guys crying and talking crap.

What city was the show?

I think you said Florida or something.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Back is amazing!!

Well done on the win :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone know of a results table?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:rockon:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Con.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Top result Con. Looked bloody good bud. Well deserved.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

good result con enjoy the food :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Impressive winning as a heavyweight.
> 
> Bet it shut up the guys crying and talking crap.
> 
> ...


It was in Orlando near Disney Scott.

Yep i am very pleased and feel done for the year competing wise.

Any other show in the next few weeks would be local and that would be a step down at this stage. So lots of school work and gym work while being able to enjoy some nice food also:thumbup1:

Yes i did briefly meet James lovely guy and awesome physique so lean its crazy!

Thanks guys.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Florida is a very pretty place, I have always wanted to go there.

James on this site?

Wow, that would be cool.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

IF any one cares here are my night show pics  http://www.rxmuscle.com/rxgallery.php?contest=18&year=174&bodybuilder=8500 legs looked like **** i realize this but a win is a win ;-)

The other boys all drank and eat between prejudging me.....i had some plain fat no water at all and looked much better for it the others just got watery as hell by the night time even if they looked fuller...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

"Please log in to our site (or register) at the top of the page to continue viewing photos."

Oh get fcked:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done con!!!

i thought this was a joke thread to start, a pro who looks like con etc lol.

Then i saw your name on RXMuscle in the gallery section and then penny dropped 

Your back is sick, well done bud


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> well done con!!!
> 
> i thought this was a joke thread to start, a pro who looks like con etc lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud the show down was mad as a couple of the guys are featured regularly on American web shows ext........was wild but very tired now:laugh: :thumbup1:

Pity about the legs i know but hey can't have it all.....well maybe next year


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well deserved win buddy, a great achievement. Seeing your back makes me wanna head over to the gym now and deadlift lol:lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

con you looked amazing very thick dense muscle up top, legs are hardly poor its just your upper body is so good 

enjoy the food


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

WRT said:


> "Please log in to our site (or register) at the top of the page to continue viewing photos."
> 
> Oh get fcked:lol:


Clear your web history for that session and it will disappear :whistling:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just see your pics on RX.

Fvcking awsome mate.

Wanna get down the gym and pump some metal now.

Real inspiration


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

BIG congrats mate, u look awesome, v well deserved......one thing for the next show....i kno u dnt like posing but i think ur posing is letting u down a little and taking away from ur physique....maybe have a real play around with all ur hand a leg positionings next time to see if can make tht physque look even better 

enjoy ur break x


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys and Jordan you are right mate bout the posing.

I invented my posing routine 10 seconds before going on lol....wish that was a joke but its not.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks guys and Jordan you are right mate bout the posing.
> 
> I invented my posing routine 10 seconds before going on lol....wish that was a joke but its not.


Grrr!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Bri does that and it drives me crazy! I'm sat up worrying all night that he isn't sorting a routine whilst he sleeps like a baby....then he gets up there and manages to pull it off...and i'm sat in the audience a wreck due to lack of sleep and stress!

Naughty Con...spanked bum for you!

PS well done on the win....can i have your super trunks? PLEASE?!?!?! as your super duper number one fan i reckon i gotta right to claim them as my own:bounce: :wub:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> PS well done on the win....can i have your super trunks? PLEASE?!?!?! as your super duper number one fan i reckon i gotta right to claim them as my own:bounce: :wub:


Well i had a scoop of superpump which made my slightly **** my self in the warm up area so they are spoilled thus worth more shall we say $150? 

Posing routine free round counts for nothing. I stomped onto For Who The Bell tolls first thing i did was turned round and started hitting back shots i had a great reaction:thumb:

Up to the show my wife would say "posing practice tonight?" and i would go "too tired maybe tomorrow" well tomorrow really never comes.....


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Any back stage picture's con? By the way... Well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

colt24 said:


> Any back stage picture's con? By the way... Well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Some where online there will be a video of my **** while i did bent over rows:cursing: i did a set turned round and one guy had been filming me about 10 inches away from my ****. If you can find it you might just be able to knock one out :lol:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

There's a video of your girlfriend on yourtube training.. i already knocked one out


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

colt24 said:


> There's a video of your girlfriend on yourtube training.. i already knocked one out


The only wrong thing with this statement is she is actually my wife......feel free to **** away:whistling:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't know you was married  , congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks guys and Jordan you are right mate bout the posing.
> 
> I invented my posing routine 10 seconds before going on lol....wish that was a joke but its not.


lol then practice wen ur wayy out from the comp next time lol, then ther is no excus, big congrats again tho mate


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Deal! :bounce: send Bri the invoice....send the trunks to me(DO NOT send them together or Bri will steal them:cursing: )

PS...i reckon they worth at least 500GBP, i just got me a bargain:thumbup:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Deal! :bounce: send Bri the invoice....send the trunks to me(DO NOT send them together or Bri will steal them:cursing: )
> 
> PS...i reckon they worth at least 500GBP, i just got me a bargain:thumbup:


hahah ur sooo bad! :beer:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

XJPX said:


> hahah ur sooo bad! :beer:


 :devil2: Con is my superhero...he's worth it! :drool:

His Mrs is a bit of alright too:bounce: :thumb: :drool:

If we call it 1G can i have a pair of hers too? :beer:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

A man would be banned for that, I've got plenty of cum stained boxers you can have for free:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

WRT said:


> A man would be banned for that, I've got plenty of cum stained boxers you can have for free:lol:


Same, some fresh (10mins ago) :lol:

Might have brown wheelspins on too mind..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

he looks like the only one in shape? deffo got that all day long! come on CON you slaaaaag!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> he looks like the only one in shape? deffo got that all day long! come on CON you slaaaaag!


He's won.. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i it in the thred lol i didnt read it lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratz mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

THIS is why deadlifts are good

 

Every one besides one guy was very impressive in person but once you get under those lights every bit of water and fat shows up so strongly its crazy........


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice one mate, rear db is excellent. Shame legs came in watery but it's all about learning and you're so young in the sport!

Enjoy some food!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats Con on winning your class!! :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Well done Con..

Back is in a different world there mate


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

well done con - looking great

really thick and good condition

some of the comments about your legs here IMO are more due to how your posing in some of those pics (and pics can de decieving as they catch only a snippet of time and dont give the true picture), but with some tweeks to how you are standing your true muscularity in the lower body would be more apparent IMO (this is the first pic of the front relaxed I am referring to)

well done again looking great


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you know i don't @rse-lick, especially not to you, hence you know i mean when i say, that back could rival Yates.

Well done fella.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Con mate ! Wow you deserved the win there hands down ! Amazing from the back the thickness and definition.

Many congratulations, great result.

:bounce: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice one mate.

I want that back  .


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had you 4th TBH


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

con, really dont like you in a nice kinda way.............. :thumb:

well done mate, practising what you preach, not many can do that.....

[email protected] :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> he looks like the only one in shape? deffo got that all day long! come on CON you slaaaaag!


Ah this post:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Back stage every one looked ripped and big to me mate but once we got under those lights reality quickly came about. It was more water issues with most of the guys than fat.

I got there for pr meeting at 7am got on stage at 10am got back at 5pm was on stage again at 10pm. Did not sleep one wink the night before rather i had my wife burn me over and over with the hair drier as she said it would make me harder.....probably just wanted to cause pain:lol: I was shoving natural otc diuretics in one end and suppositories down the other because i wanted no bloat to come out of the waste at all. Didn't drink since 2pm on Friday and only had 2 small meals.

You were meant to pay $200 to allow some one to come back stage and i had no one for the oil so i said "fvck this" walked over to the edge of the curtain had my wife oil me up while others just started "Wtf is that retard doing":lol:

After the show i couldn't sleep as training partner was snoring so me and the wife spent the whole night walking down the street going into every IHOP having a coffee then walking more.

Must say i feel a bit tired today

Adlewar nothing wrong with disliking me i would dislike me also LMAO.

Thanks guys JW i was thinking second place until i saw the back pics.

The old guy is a fvcking tank about as old school hard core trainer you will ever meet. He knew every one from Dex Jackson to every one else....


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Con, looking the best Ive ever seen mate, from head to toe, you really are.
> 
> Ignore the negative comments, sounds like some are a) jealous B) worried about the competition.


+1

With out sounding too batty, Con you look great bro :thumb:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

He looks a lot better than a few of them fellas, that one on the far right looks shocking


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

51 years old competing 36 years!





One at the end was good huge legs and arms but his condition faded and had no back.

Next year a little more size and cuts and i will take that overall........or at least try my best!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Well done Con, that really is one hell of a back when you compare it to the others!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Well done Con, that really is one hell of a back when you compare it to the others!


Me like to pick stuff off from floor........its so simple a cave man could do it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The guy on the right had massive legs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Me like to pick stuff off from floor........its so simple a cave man could do it


you should have told the rest of them that. :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hackskii said:


> The guy on the right had massive legs.


Yes he did he was the only guy back stage pumping his legs up also:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> you should have told the rest of them that. :whistling:


No they were more concerned with what chemicals they could take to get this result...... 

Ok final post i am making on the whole subject and that is future plans.

Now i take time off gear, 6 week POWER pct then 10 weeks nothing then blood test.

After this i make my next move whatever that may be.

Until then i train hard a little less frequently and keep cardio up while trying various diets ie higher fat lower carb and so on.

AND NO I AM NOT GIVING UP BB SO DONT EXPECT A SOB BS POST FROM ME ANY TIME SOON lol!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Quit your whining, get back down the gym :gun_bandana:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> No they were more concerned with what chemicals they could take to get this result......
> 
> Ok final post i am making on the whole subject and that is future plans.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I shall believe that in 16 weeks time x


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol yea that post lol

and when you wana cry dnt post it up on the forum lol pm me and i will consoll (sp) you lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Quit your whining, get back down the gym :gun_bandana:


Leaving for it right now after realizing i have gained 20lb in less than two days:cursing:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> dude
> 
> well lets just say i clicked on ur fb pic, and no lie on my little ladies life, i thought it was the dorian yates shot from the back, jesus bro, nailed it.
> 
> ...


 :beer: Thanks Scott, i just got a very similar comment from another top member here

Now my legs were smooth i messed that part up but the rest....well i am happy!

Once you forget about what other people and just do what you can to make your body react then it comes together.

In one way your mate is right though cause i am done competing for a while. Was gonna do one this weekend and another in 3 weeks just lower level shows but i am tired now and dropping down to a lower level seems futile now....plus contests cost a bomb!

P.S. I really tried restricting my food compared to last year still having plenty of nice food last few days but not eat until i drop kinda thing. My weight is already up to 245lb and i look bloated to hell so i am already working out my new diet haha.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the best example of why conditioning should always be number 1 on any ones goal list for a contest. Never mind keeping size just diet until nothing but bone and muscle is left!

Picture 1 is the overall winner a middle weight at 5ft8

Picture 2 is me a heavy weight at 5ft8


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry mate, maybe im inexperienced when it comes to these things but still dont see how he beats you just by conditioning? sure his glutes are shredded ect but your back mass way out shines his.....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> sorry mate, maybe im inexperienced when it comes to these things but still dont see how he beats you just by conditioning? sure his glutes are shredded ect but your back mass way out shines his.....


Well i suppose its more evident here





But come on........


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ahhh ok yeah hes damn shredded, and has some fantastic lines. he does look extremley good from that angle....still think you definatley out class him and had him beat in the rear poses


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Con mate, awesome show, cant believe your condition, sure the legs were a little off but your upper body and esp your back fantastic... I agree with the Dorian comment, for a second I thought oops linked to the wrong pic, thats DY... well done mate and well deserved... :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cnt believe he beat u mate shocking to say the least however it should be noted ure back looks fcking unreal


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> cnt believe he beat u mate shocking to say the least however it should be noted ure back looks fcking unreal


QUOTE=hilly;1603116]cnt believe he beat u mate shocking to say the least however it should be noted ure back looks fcking unreal


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

who are these guys your comparing yourself to con,you won your

class,the guy with long hair was overall in your section was he?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> who are these guys your comparing yourself to con,you won your
> 
> class,the guy with long hair was overall in your section was he?


Guys for the overall mate the guy with long hair was a middle weight.

For those that don't know the class winners get up at the end for a pose down for the OVERALL contest winner.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Guys for the overall mate the guy with long hair was a middle weight.
> 
> For those that don't know the class winners get up at the end for a pose down for the OVERALL contest winner.


ah yes,i have not seen all the classes,there were a good few

posing down for that,how many dude.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> ah yes,i have not seen all the classes,there were a good few
> 
> posing down for that,how many dude.


Well the black guy won, the light heavy was the guy i posted same goes for the super heavy....then there was a light weight and a batam weight both looked meh... so no need to post them up(these pics are the winners of their respective classes) 

ANY WAY my point simply was being ripped is obviously the most important factor in winning the overall because size sure isnt. The guy was as surprised as us all to win it tbf.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol tbh mate i wouldn't worry to much, you'll gain invaluable experience

from it which at this stage is more important.

you know what you need,and you know what you have to do

and 5-6 years from now you'll be competing at a much higher level,

which is what its all about,in the grander scheme.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well the black guy won, the light heavy was the guy i posted same goes for the super heavy....then there was a light weight and a batam weight both looked meh... so no need to post them up
> 
> ANY WAY my point simply was being ripped is obviously the most important factor in winning the overall because size sure isnt. The guy was as surprised as us all to win it tbf.


No offence to the guy who did win but I much prefer your look to his for balance and solidity... although to take nothing away from him his conditioning looks great.

Dutch Scott's post further up the thread made me smile because I thought the same thing when I saw your avi - sh!t that looks just like Dorian!

So when are you gonna get up on stage and do it all again?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> lol tbh mate i wouldn't worry to much, you'll gain invaluable experience
> 
> from it which at this stage is more important.
> 
> ...


This show is as high level as you can get without getting a pro card when you win.......it would be nice if i get to compete higher than this thanks for the compliment:beer:



Dtlv74 said:


> No offence to the guy who did win but I much prefer your look to his for balance and solidity... although to take nothing away from him his conditioning looks great.
> 
> Dutch Scott's post further up the thread made me smile because I thought the same thing when I saw your avi - sh!t that looks just like Dorian!
> 
> So when are you gonna get up on stage and do it all again?


Either right at the end of this year in Dec or some time next year.

Next goal is strongman contest on saturday:beer:

P.S. I AM NOT complaining about the guy it just seemed a bit odd that his best mate seemed to be Dexter Jackson who helped him out all the time back stage and then he won with no real reaction from the crowd.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I know you aren't b!tching about the winner... just making an observation. Is not his fault if the judges were affected by who he had backstage with him, and you did say he was as surprised as anyone else to get the win.

Good luck saturday mate... looking forward to pics of the strongman comp too :beer:


----------

